# Winder stuck on my Hi-matic 7.



## xjoewhitex (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea ive been trying to figure this out for a couple of days now, I bought this along with a few other cameras a few weeks ago finally sifting my way thru them. Ive been looking for repair manuals, maybe a trouble shoot guide but nothing. But it wont allow you to crank the winder at all, you can press the shutter button clear down maybe someone took a picture and it locked up. I also noticed the film release button is up, not sure if that has anything to do with it. Any ideas on how I can get this gem working again?

I did notice in the users manual it said something about if there was no battery in the camera, it would not function. But that surely wouldn't lock the shutter would it?


----------



## JoeDanBeck (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a Hi-Matic 7sII that had a similar problem. I removed the bottom plate and found a slide bar with a large (relatively) spring attached to it. It was dirty and stuck so i unstuck it and cleaned it with some naptha, works great ever since. Hopefully this helps, im not sure how similar the two are though.


----------

